# Waiting to naturally miscarry...



## BumbleBear

I am waiting for my miscarriage to begin and was wondering if anyone else was in my boat? Or if you've miscarried naturally, how long did it take for the process to start? 

I am supposed to be 9 weeks but my baby's heart stopped beating last week (just measuring 6 weeks tho, it was a very slow growth), and I've got no miscarriage symptoms at the moment. I have chosen to pass it naturally, as I had a D&C last year and it was an awful experience. I'm also very worried about Asherman's Syndrome - even my NHS midwife warned me of this. She said back in the day everyone miscarried naturally and it was just part of life, now doctors take the easy route (which I completely understand, if that is what you choose). I did too the first time around, but now I'm scared of chancing future pregnancies as the uterus is very prone to scarring, and is one of the organs that can't fix itself. 

Sorry for my rant, I'm just on an emotional roller coaster atm.


----------



## amjon

I started spotting the night we were told the baby hadn't grown and no longer had a heartbeat. It was probably 2 1/2 weeks since baby had passed. You could ask about Cytotec also to get things started vs D&C. It doesn't damage the cervix and there's no cutting inside.


----------



## Baylea

Hi girls, so sorry for your losses. 

Bumblebear- I was in your shoes 8weeks ago. In 2 weeks baby had only developed 1 week, and by 9 1/2 was only about 6 1/2 weeks. I chose natural for same reasons as you. My miscarriage started just over 2 weeks after, at 11weeks 5days. The active miscarriage itself lasted 5days, and despite being difficult, I'm so glad I made the decision to go natural.

If you want to know anything else just let me know.

Good Luck Honey xxx


----------



## kikika

hey hun i found out at 7 weeks baby had died i waited a further 5 weeks to miscarry i started to bleed a week b4 i passed it then stopped bleeding 2days later.
my warning is please ask for a scan after you miscary to make sure everything has passed as i am 7 weeks after miscarrage and found out through a scan 2day the geatation sac is still there i have to go for another scan next week and im probably going to need a d&c after all. im pleased i done it naturally just wish i had asked them to rescan afterwards it would have saved me from going through this all over again gl hun


----------



## Raptasaur

Hi bumblebear. I am the same, and wanted things to happen naturally. Why risk an operation if your body can do it itself? I found out at 9 + 6 that my pregnancy had failed - no baby present so either a blighted ovum or the baby died very early and was reabsorbed. I miscarried last week at 12 + 2 so waited about 2 and a half weeks. I had a second scan in between which showed the sac had grown some more but not hugely. I had reflexology on the Thurs afternoon, followed by a small show, and then small amounts of bleeding on Friday. My MC started on Sat morning at 5.30. My waters must have broken while I was asleep (could see from sheets sorry if TMI). The MC was full on for about four hours but not too painful. My previous one at 6 weeks was much more painful (this is my fourth.....). Yes, there was a lot of blood, but I could cope, and I was really glad to do it naturally. The waiting is a bitch, but it was much less frightening than having a hospital procedure for me. I was lucky that my DH was here as it was a weekend. And a neighbour took our four year old for the morning. If I can answer any more for you, just msg me. 

I am so sorry for your loss. MC sucks, but I think a MMC is especially hard as you have no idea there is anything wrong. I had terrible nausea and fatigue and all the classic PG symptoms. I hope it happens soon for you so you can begin to move on.


----------



## BumbleBear

Hi girls, 

Many thanks for your detailed stories, it helps so much! I apologise for the late reply - I took a few days off the internet (in particular "google"). 

I started (very) lightly bleeding a couple days ago, but no significant progression or pain yet. I'm hoping the active miscarriage will begin soon. I will keep you updated on how I get along. I want to put this behind me, start a fertility diet and exercise and put myself in baby mode again. 

I wish you all the best on your journeys and all the baby dust possible to you! 

BB

xoxo


----------



## amjon

BumbleBear said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Many thanks for your detailed stories, it helps so much! I apologise for the late reply - I took a few days off the internet (in particular "google").
> 
> I started (very) lightly bleeding a couple days ago, but no significant progression or pain yet. I'm hoping the active miscarriage will begin soon. I will keep you updated on how I get along. I want to put this behind me, start a fertility diet and exercise and put myself in baby mode again.
> 
> I wish you all the best on your journeys and all the baby dust possible to you!
> 
> BB
> 
> xoxo

I bled lightly a day and a half, then it got heavy for a day and the second day of heavy bleeding I passed the baby.


----------



## calliwag

when i had my first miscarrige it came away in one piece but was bleeding for about five days


----------



## BumbleBear

I just posted 'my natural miscarriage story' as a separate post in the Miscarriage support forum, if you girls are interested.


----------

